# Resolved: White male angora~ NJ/PA/CT



## hln917 (Jun 30, 2010)

My girlfriend had rescued a beautiful white male angora from a home that was not taking care of him. We had to shave most of his matted hair off. He is not neutered and we do not know his age. He seems young ~ about 2. Will someone please consider giving him a loving home? Unfortunately we do not have any more room to take him in. 

This was him a month ago after we cut most of the matted hair off.


----------



## JimD (Jul 1, 2010)

What a cute little guy!

I can't take him....sorry. 

Let me know if you need help with transport, though.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

He is a cutie, isn't he Jim? Bummer, you'd be a great bunny slave to him. Thanks for the offer. Helen~ Kirby's mom is also helping me by contacting the shelters to help find a forever home for him.


----------



## JimD (Jul 10, 2010)

Any updates on Yeti?


----------



## hln917 (Jul 13, 2010)

*JimD wrote: *


> Any updates on Yeti?



Unfortunately no interest yet.

Here's apicof him from last week.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2010)

He is looking so much better! So many angoras in the area with that massive rescue.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 13, 2010)

He is beautiful:hearts I hope he finds his forever home soon :bunny19


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 13, 2010)

hes so pretty  i was just looking at the thread and the bf happened to see me lookin at the picture a second to long and told me no. lol

hope he finds a great home soon


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 14, 2010)

Hoping my local rescue can lend a hand and include Yeti in bunny speed dates. Still work in progress...


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeti is a perfect name for such a cute bunny. I hope he can find a home soon!


----------



## hln917 (Aug 16, 2010)

:bunnydance: Please marked this RESOLVED. Yeti's foster mom will be giving him a forever home!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonderful! :clapping:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 17, 2010)

Helen,that is great news for Yeti...i'm happy for him....i thought he was so adorable when i first seen him in your blog..


----------



## JimD (Aug 17, 2010)

I am SOOOOOO happy!!:yahoo:


*** I was just thinking about Yeti last night, and wondering if I could figure out a way to make room for TWO more bunnies.:lookaround***


----------



## butsy (Aug 17, 2010)

omgggg, what a beautiful rabbit !!!! to bad no one on this forum lives close to me, i would def. have taken him !! i;m a sucker for white buns


----------

